# Happy Birthday Fiend4halloween



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday fiend!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday and many more, Fiend!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday F4H!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B Day Fiend. Hope you have a great one!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hey have a great one


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Fiend!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey thanks for the kind words everyone!!! I'm stuck here at work but will start celebrating Friday night when I'm in Hollywood, then I'll be attending the Fangoria Weekend of Horror's on Saturday. I'll be calling djchrisb from Hauntcast as well from Fangoria, so you all will be in the loop and hear about all the stuff going on at the convention.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

happy happy birthday!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday fiend! I'm jealous that you'll be at Fangoria. Will you be partaking of bevies before calling Chris? hehehe


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

lol Hauntiholik...I'll probably still be hung over from the night before...but hey, gotta keep the party going through the weekend !!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Fiend4Halloween!*


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Fiend!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------

